

Ruby is in Grave Danger - anilbioma
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.ruby/browse_thread/thread/8f0e9b2437ca41f4/0b5368a86128aff9
Dear Friends, 
I have received an ominous message from the future.  We should take 
this seriously, as it could determine the fate of our Ruby lives as we 
know them!  Decrypted future-message below:
======
mhd
Ruby programmers rallying against Cobol is slightly ironic.

